# Custom Rock - No Foam - Possible???



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

I have been searching the internet and so far have come up with no good solution. So I reach out to my fellow hobbyist. Is there a suitable fake rock solution? I am on a quest and very interested in what others have experimented with already.

I have seen several foam back grounds covered with drylok: they look great but they have to be permanently secured to stay in position - I don't want to permanently mount the rock

I have seen several build fake rocks with portland cement and perlite - This rock sinks well, can be shaped easily but is still heavy - I'm looking for something lighter.

A couple of solutions I am considering:
** Create a plastic mold and then cover with drylok to get the rock look
** Carve out a rock formation in wood then cover with drylok

Looking for all creative ideas.
Your responses are most appreciated.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Any reason why you don't want to use real rock?

If you don't want to glue foam rocks covered in drylok together then I think you are limited. The plastic mold thing may work but will it sink and how easy is it to get in the uneven shape of a rock? The wood, I think you would have floating issues unless the drylok would make it sink? :-?


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

rgr4475 you understand my dilemma. It seems like everything you can customize floats. There is something out there I just have to find it.

Real rock would be perfect but I can't find exactly what I need. One of my ideas is to divide the tank with a rock wall. I want to have Cichlids on one side and crawfish on the other. I tried letting them both habitat the tank once. Did not work out so well for the crawfish. But for those of you that have had crawfish, you know they are fun to watch. At least the two I had were very active. The rock formation I want must have enough tunnels passing from one side to the next for good waterflow, but they must be small enough that the fish nor crawfish can pass through. I've seen the tank dividers they sell, and frankly I just don't like them. So I will build my own. I also want the ability to move the divider easily, so if i change my mind and want to open the tank up or make one side larger, it is easy to do.


----------



## chmey (Apr 29, 2010)

May not work for you application, but I have seen some conversations on this and other forums:
start out with 1-3 mid size rocks for weight (depending on what you are going to build) 
use spray foam on top of and around the rocks to build and shape a wall/background to your design
foam adheres to the rocks, and rocks weigh down the formation in the tank without need for silicone adhesive
then follow the standard procedures for finishing the foam.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

I've been checking this stuff out!!! I found it while looking for coloring options on my 3D foam backgrounds using drylok.

http://www.smooth-on.com/Aquarium-Decor ... index.html

it's pricey,and you could probably find a Background already made for less,but for one of a kind pieces,made by yourself,this stuff is for real.
You can tell it's industrial grade stuff. 
I'm planning on checking in my local area for similar products,as well as the local aquarists desire to have BG's built. 
I might start a business out of using this to make decor and BG's for aquariums,if I can source the product right,and there's a market for it.
I don't need to make a ton of money,and I would just love to make rocks,and BG's anyways.





I think I could make a normal drylok covered foam BG,then add the required products for rubber coloring.that would be way better than the cement color mixes.


----------

